# Soft pour booster les basses ?



## chaussette (2 Juin 2009)

En réglant les basses à fond sur l'Ipod ça reste insuffisant à mon goût.

Y aurait-il un soft qui puisse régler ce probléme ?

merci

ps. j'ai un Ipod Photo 20go


----------



## whereismymind (2 Juin 2009)

Un soft non sûrement pas. Un autre casque par contre ...


----------

